# Longhaired tabby cat wanted - London area



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi
Been searching for ages for the following. If you know of one that would like a lovely home with me and a female Birman X - please let me know!

Longhaired cat
Female ideally, but male considered if irresistible!
Ideally brown tabby, but others considered such as a Birman, Ragdoll, Maine Coon etc as well as good old domestic!
Any age
Possible may consider pair
Must be in London area as non-driver or willing to transport if further afield.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

The breeder of my Maine coon kitten is also the secretary of the Maine Coon Breed Society and is involved in the rehoming of adult MC's. If you would like her details I can send them to you? I'll probably have to email you because I don't think I can message you on here as you are a newbie...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Adopt A Cat - Catcuddles they have a long haired kitten on the website not a tabby though.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

monkeymummy32 said:


> The breeder of my Maine coon kitten is also the secretary of the Maine Coon Breed Society and is involved in the rehoming of adult MC's. If you would like her details I can send them to you? I'll probably have to email you because I don't think I can message you on here as you are a newbie...


if the lady goes onto mainecoon cat club, scrolls down to the rescue part and clicks on that all the rehoming details are available.


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

If there is just one Maine Coon place then I havd already enquired about one on their page. But the cat is in Surrey and the owner said they have had other enquiries. I think may also want a closer home.

I am probably only interested in non tabby per se if it was a breed like Birman. But if it's got plenty of hair and tabby markings, I don't mind what it is!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Linn said:


> If there is just one Maine Coon place then I havd already enquired about one on their page. But the cat is in Surrey and the owner said they have had other enquiries. I think may also want a closer home.
> 
> I am probably only interested in non tabby per se if it was a breed like Birman. But if it's got plenty of hair and tabby markings, I don't mind what it is!


The one in Surrey is on the Maine Coon Cat Club site. If you go to the Maine Coon Breed Society website then there are a couple more on there, and also if you email Lynnette (details are on the website) she may have details of more. Maybe you could let her know what you're after and she can bear you in mind if a suitable cat comes along.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

for ragdolls to rehome you can look on the ragdoll cat club. im sure there would also be the same on the birman cat club.
if you wanted a retired queen maybe email some local breeders to you to enquire if they have any, or email rescue homes as sometimes they get pedigree cats/kittens in.
i think animal lifeline may have 1 or 2 ragdolls at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

This has Mrs Bumble, black tortie LH and Fluffy and kittens irresistable BUT check out ALICE and her markings!!!!!

This site ALSO has INDOOR ONLY CATS

http://www.celiahammond.org/index.p...ser_op=view_page&PAGE_id=9&MMN_position=16:16


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, but I don't live in Canning Town and Celia Hammond is one of those places - unlike Battersea, for example - that won't allow you to rehome if you don't live in catchment area. Personally I think there needs to be some more liaising on this policy for all similar shelters, because it has prevented me for 6 months now as if I have seen a cat and been willing to travel to collect, been barred by not living in right area.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

I didn't know what area of London you are in. I'm searching for you in Australa, never having been to London or knowing what suburbs are where, so can you give me a hint on your area, and the surrounding area. All I had was London, to work on.


There is a LONGHAIRED kitten available, privately at Weston Super Mare, which came up when I indicated London, It has a shorthaired sibling Ph Sharon 07766225696 off gumtree. Free I think


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

househens said:


> There is a LONGHAIRED kitten available, privately at Weston Super Mare, which came up when I indicated London, It has a shorthaired sibling Ph Sharon 07766225696 off gumtree. Free I think


 about 150 miles away - other side of the country, east to west


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

Ta. I had a feeling it might be wrong, but I typed in London. Thought I was improving my geographical knowledge... How does that work? I typed in specifically LONDON. No wonder I get confused as I think I'm getting the hang of areas... I was thinking, Didn't know that was London, must remember that...


----------



## wobblecat (Oct 15, 2012)

I've found a 2mth old fluffy tabby female at Wood Green Animals Shelters in Wood Green N. London! Looks a sweetie  
Samantha - Cats Rehoming - Rehoming a Cat - Wood Green, The Animals Charity They also rehome to any area.

househens, the Gumtree private ad looks like a kitten breeder  ...maybe best to adopt from shelter if Linn can find a kitty suitable...

Linn, i know what you mean about CHAT...i too had seen many cats which i wanted to offer a home to but i lived maybe 20mins outside of the catchment area so was not suitable. It was such a shame as i was interested in the cats that were being overlooked/disabled and had been stuck at the shelter for ages with no luck


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

wobblecat said:


> Linn, i know what you mean about CHAT...i too had seen many cats which i wanted to offer a home to but i lived maybe 20mins outside of the catchment area so was not suitable. It was such a shame as i was interested in the cats that were being overlooked/disabled and had been stuck at the shelter for ages with no luck


This is such a shame, makes me so sad. Those poor cats stuck in a cage just because of some stupid policy. I hope you had a good rant at them! Makes you wonder if people who run these places actually like cats at all :-(.


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

wobblecat said:


> I've found a 2mth old fluffy tabby female at Wood Green Animals Shelters in Wood Green N. London! Looks a sweetie
> Samantha - Cats Rehoming - Rehoming a Cat - Wood Green, The Animals Charity They also rehome to any area.
> 
> househens, the Gumtree private ad looks like a kitten breeder  ...maybe best to adopt from shelter if Linn can find a kitty suitable...
> ...


I found Samantha too - in fact, I was holding her yesterday and her 3 equally gorgeous siblings!! I would like her and black fluffy sister Bingo.

Now comes the problem. Apparently I have to be homechecked, I can't speak to someone to arrange that as they are not in until Tuesday, they won't reserve for me in meantime, so by time all this has been done, I am sure Samantha and Bingo will have been snapped up by someone else.

I am really upset and disappointed. Not least that when I was considering a cat at Wood Green just a few months ago I was categorically told I could have taken it there and then. If they have to do checks first, the least they could do is hold the animal until done. Other shelters do. I have made my feelings known directly to Wood Green as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Did you get your cat? I thought the tabby was free.


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

Just bumping as still looking! :'(


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Is it only a long haired tabby you want?
Is it a pedigree you want or just longhaired . What age range?
I may know of ginger or Black and white if interested.
Will look to see if any tabbies.
please pm me with further details.


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

scatchy said:


> Is it only a long haired tabby you want?
> Is it a pedigree you want or just longhaired . What age range?
> I may know of ginger or Black and white if interested.
> Will look to see if any tabbies.
> please pm me with further details.


I really want just a bog standard brown moggy with lots of hair!! Never dreamed they'd be so hard to find, well at least in London or the south east they are. Seen a few over the months but all the other end of the country and/or at shelters whose homing range I am out of.

Aside from tabby, would also consider a breed such as Birman or Ragdoll, or Maine Coon. And possibly a short hair if a colour like blue, grey or chocolate. Not really up for ginger, black or black/white.

Don't mind age, kitten up to 12 even.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

What do you think of Josie? Sh.e's in London
Retiredfriends
Josie is a five-year-old blue tortie smoke girl with lots of coat, who is looking for her forever home, either as an only cat or with a laidback companion. She's a bit shy and doesn't really like being one of a large group of cats here, but I think she will come out of her shell when she's not being bullied by her housemates since she loves her fuss. She does need some grooming because of her sheer quantity of coat, but 10-20 mins once a week will be plenty, it's not a difficult coat. If you think you might be able to provide the perfect home for her, please do get in touch!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Josie is absolutely gorgeous. I like Roxy and Tabitha too!


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

ROXY IS MY PURRFECT IDEAL. I WANT HER!!

Wales, though...that's how it's been with every suitable I've seen 
- miles away. I don't drive, so makes it harder. But going to see if Roxy is still available and whereabouts she is.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Linn said:


> ROXY IS MY PURRFECT IDEAL. I WANT HER!!
> 
> Wales, though...that's how it's been with every suitable I've seen
> - miles away. I don't drive, so makes it harder. But going to see if Roxy is still available and whereabouts she is.


Do you mean Josie? I think she's scrummy!:drool:


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

Luz said:


> Do you mean Josie? I think she's scrummy!:drool:


No, Roxy the tabby on the same page below. Josie is too tortie. But Roxy...she's the one or one like her 

Thanks for finding the link. I doubt she will still be available, or if she is, in some little Welsh village miles from anywhere and impossible to get to.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

This cat in Romania needs a home not very long haired but beautiful.
We can get her to you.
Adoption fee would be £100 .
She is spayed, vaccinated. chipped.
Currently living with 3 other cats and 2 puppies in a yard.


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

scatchy said:


> This cat in Romania needs a home not very long haired but beautiful.
> We can get her to you.
> Adoption fee would be £100 .
> She is spayed, vaccinated. chipped.
> Currently living with 3 other cats and 2 puppies in a yard.


She is quite.

What colour is she, grey-ish?

Do you have some more pix?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Linn

Rushden Persian Rescue

Look at lexi on here - she is a chocolate and white long haired moggy.


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

Laurac said:


> Linn
> 
> Rushden Persian Rescue
> 
> Look at lexi on here - she is a chocolate and white long haired moggy.


Unlikely to rehome from Northants to London when they do a homecheck :-(


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

why, some cat rescues dont mind rehoming anywhere which is suitable as homecheckers are all over the country.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

If you like the look of her then surely it has to be worth asking. Obviously don't feel pressured if you don't think she is the right cat for you.


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

Laurac said:


> If you like the look of her then surely it has to be worth asking. Obviously don't feel pressured if you don't think she is the right cat for you.


It's more a case of seeing one and then being disappointed as I can't have as not in right catchment area, blah blah.

However, the Maine Coon Roxy mentioned earlier in this thread I still love love love. Owner has sent me several more pix. The issue is that they live in the wilds of Wales. As I don't drive, and considering the distance it is from London and the journey time there and back, just don't know how to work it...

Almost thinking of giving up on cats and getting a goldfish!!


----------



## wobblecat (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Linn...
Not sure if still available but this girlie is absolutely gorgeous!!! If only i had more room 
It is a facebook group so hopefully you're on facebook and can view it!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54755272.68917.216716345024783&type=1&theater

They are a fantastic group and all their members work with them to rescue many kitties in need of Gumtree or otherwise and get them into a rescue organisation or adopted.

She's on foster in North London and i'm sure they would be willing to help with transport as they have been helpful previously.

Very strange to hear of your experience of Wood Green. They never do homevisits unless it's for a reason such as living in a flat (to check for access for the cat to go in and out) or where there may be a multicat household (to check if enough room/enrichment etc). What i cannot understand is, why they would not allow you to have a reserve on until the homevisit that they insisted on is done! That is the norm across most rescues...and with WG too...hmmm very strange :001_unsure:
I hope you did let your feelings known!

I hope Mimi may still be available for you! She has gorgeous coonie tips on her ears! :001_wub: oooh i wish!

I know it's frustrating when you're looking for a particuar kitty.
It took me quite some time to find my special needs kitty but the wait is sooo worth it...and i ended up with 2!!!
Good luck and will keep looking for you xxx


----------



## Linn (Oct 25, 2012)

Going to call about her tomorrow. Thanks for the link.

But really just want Welsh Roxy :'(


----------



## wobblecat (Oct 15, 2012)

I wish someone would be able to transport her for you...you've obviously fallen in love...she is beautiful :001_wub:
Maybe if petrol costs would be offered someone may be willing??? 
Do keep us posted if anything works out for you with Roxy, Mimi or another long haired beauty xxx


----------



## wobblecat (Oct 15, 2012)

Any luck with a kitty Linn? x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Any luck Linn? I see scratching post in Cheshunt have some long haired tabby kittens
The Scratching Post Cat Rescue | Facebook


----------

